# An old friend comes home!!!



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

I got this US&S back from a friend and will have it at Reno..

In fact, I will have SEVERAL high grade collector .45s at the Reno show (INCLUDING A SINGER) next weekend. So come early and bring lots of MONEY!!!

AH, life is good!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

John,
Those are nice pistols. But your photographs look almost as if one could pick them up right off the screen.

Nice work.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That is a beauty for sure. I wouldn't know how to handle a peice of American history like that.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Baldy said:


> That is a beauty for sure. I wouldn't know how to handle a peice of American history like that.


Well, you start by pointing the muzzle upward and removing the magazine.............


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

shame i won't be in reno would love to see them in person


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

One last zinger before you retire. OK you got me Bob. Take care my friend.


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

*Here is the Singer that I will have in Reno!!!*


----------



## Singer (Aug 10, 2006)

*M1911a1*

Hi John. What would your opinion be of a Singer just like that with no inspector marks, or "property of" marks. Just
S. Mfg. Co. Elizabeth, N.J.? I was born in Elizabeth, and my father worked as Quality Control Manager in E-port. I have lots of provenance too.
Thanks
Singer


----------

